# Gentoon korjausta toilailun jälkeen :D

## Sputnick

Elikkäs menin toilailemaan epähuomiossa, en kännissä   :Laughing:  .

Pistin ensin emerge depclean, jonka jälkeen poistui ainakin python. No hain sitten pythonin ja käänsin käsin. Toimii emerge taas jotenkin. Järjestelmästäni poistui sitten /sbin kansio jotenka, senkin kävin hakemassa stage3 ja kopioin paikalleen... Laadukasta   :Cool: 

Noniin ja nyt pitäisi korjata tilanne ja saada järjestelmä takaisin toimintavarmaksi, kaikkine ohjelmineen. Voisin kokeilla emerge -euDN world, onko tämä oikea tapa?

Samalla hajosi cedega, herjaa juurikin tuosta:

```

F1 2007-09-15 13:34:07,674 CRITICAL Unable to load GTK2 Python bindings: No module named gtk

```

Poistuuko nämä tämäntyyliset ohjelmat vetämällä systeemi uudestaan, koko puu tyhjäten?

----------

## pussi

emerge -e world pitäisi riittää

----------

## Sputnick

ei riittänyt vaan pyopengl ei kääntynyt, ja logitiedosto sanoo:

```

unlink: /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Numeric/Numeric.pyc

unlink: /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Numeric/numeric_version.pyc

unlink: /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Numeric/Precision.pyc

unlink: /usr/local/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Numeric/Array_printer.pyc
```

Miten sais ton korjattua?

----------

## Lonne

kokeile ajaa revdep-rebuild. gentoolkitin avulla voit myös yrittää selvittää riippuvuuksia pyopengllälle:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gentoolkit

----------

## Sputnick

Pygtk taas ei käänny koska ei löydä pycairoa, pycairon olen kokeillut poistaa ja ajaa python-updateria, mutta ei vaan löydä...

jotain pkg_config_path höpöttää mutta niinpaljoa en ymmärrä että osaisin vipua käyttää

----------

## Lonne

yksi asia mitä kannattaa myös tutkailla on USE-flagit: emerge -vp pycairo pyGTK pyopengl

joskus johtuu USE-flageista, että ohjelmat eivät käänny tai sovi yhteen. mut aika paha sanoa

mikä sinun tilanteessa on ongelman nimi..   :Shocked: 

----------

## Sputnick

 *Lonne wrote:*   

> yksi asia mitä kannattaa myös tutkailla on USE-flagit: emerge -vp pycairo pyGTK pyopengl
> 
> joskus johtuu USE-flageista, että ohjelmat eivät käänny tai sovi yhteen. mut aika paha sanoa
> 
> mikä sinun tilanteessa on ongelman nimi..  

 

En kattonut noita, mutta ratkaisu oli tyyliin pythoni pois ja sitten gentoon palvelimelta purkasin pythonin paketin "rescue" sellasen ja sitten käänsin uudestaan ja jo kääntyi kaikki muutkin.

----------

## AnXa

mitä tästä opimme? Python on perseestä. Mulla on rikki vieläkin _paljon_ python paketteja vaikka teinkin python-updaten and ym shaiben jotta gnome ei hajoaisi ihan täysin käteen. Käyttäisin kdetä, mutta venailen nelosta saapuvaksi ei viitti alkaa kääntämään ja vääntämään 3.5sta sen takia.

----------

